# Annie is more than 4 years old!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Holy cow!! Guess who's 4?? ANNIE IS!!! 

My little marshmallow!!!

She's given me quite a few scares this winter with hibernation attempts.... argh! So much so I think I check on her about 10 times a day... but she's staying active and is a good eater. She's not been really running the last year or so... but her cataracts are quite large and I doubt she can see the greatest now... can see that with her lack of day night schedule she had when she was 2 or so... but she's got a set routine... much like a Hobbit... hahah. She'll be up and about early morning then around 10-11... then up again around dinner time... very curious, lots of stretch dances, some running (but not the hours she use to put in)...

Anyhoo, just wanted to update everyone on how Annie is doing. Sorry I've not been too active on the boards the past year or two... Anyoo...


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Annie and wishes for a healthy happy year!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad to hear Annie's still doing well! She still looks beautiful too.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Aww! Happy Birthday Annie!!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay Annie, happy birthday!!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

That's great! Happy birthday, Annie!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What a cutie! Happy birthday sweet girl!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

She is very beautiful. I hope she had a very happy birthday!


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Happy birthday Annie! I love her eyes!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this! Happy Birthday beautiful girl! I think her picture is wonderful......and that ear is just precious...."the better to hear you with my dear"!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks so much all for the well wishes. I am thankful for all of you and for the support on Hedgehog Central.

I just peeked on Annie and she informs me it's not time for breakfast yet. HAHAH> Poor dear will be getting a bath this afternoon. We both seem to have dry skin this winter... she's never had issues previous years.

Oh and if you want to see her in motion, here is a link from the other day.... I was just about to change the liners in her room... so excuse the poop. 

__
https://flic.kr/p/13543344275

Oh and I don't think I typically talk with that stupid accent and silly voice...sigh.... Oh and yes, she tiptoes over her wheel base like that... so she looks a little tipsy yes, but she doesn't walk around like that anywhere else.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it! Especially the food on her little nose!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

The food on her nose... and UP her nose. ARGH! She's been a much better eater since I started grinding her kibbles in a babybullet. But she gets it all stuck in and on her nose... then she'll go over to the bars of the cage and rub her nose to get it all off... I added modified crib bumpers to her cage so that she can wipe her nose on them now and it also helps with some more insulation with this nasty long canadian winter.  

I split a commercially made crib bumper into 2 parts so that I can have one in the cage and one in the wash at any given time. They seem to have really softened up the interior of the ferret nation. I had put the curtain in the back some time ago, but once she started the nose picking thing... well I wanted a better way to keep track of what was going on and something easier to keep clean.  Plus there was hedgies on it! I had to use it! Seems that most people don't use these for children anymore, but they still come in the bedding sets so thrift stores have a bin of them, and usually only for a few dollars.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL--Nara just seems to wash her face in her water dish. I always find crumbs and whatnot in there.

You found crib bumper with hedgies on them? That is awesome! FTW!


----------

